# Took a mouth swab today, will I pass?



## BrandonPolk (Sep 4, 2012)

First post on the forums and it's a pretty good one. Read it all to get a good examination of the situation!

I took my mouthswab drug test today, but I had smoked the night before at about 1:30 AM, I took the swab about 11 Am  

That night after smoking I brushed my teeth four times with a mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water for a toothbrush rinse and then I washed my mouth out with an alcohol based mouth wash like five times and rinsed my mouth with a mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water three times. This morning when I woke up and brushed twice and rinsed with hydrogen peroxide and water three times and then mouth wash once. I went to my interview, did fine and within five minutes he was asking me to take a drug test. I walked back and because I didn't have picture ID on me at the time was sent home to get it. As soon as I got home I started brushing my teeth, gums, and cheeks. While they're not noticeably raw they're raw to the touch (touching with my tongue obviously). After brushing I rinsed with more hydrogen peroxide and water and then more mouth wash. By the time I was done my mouth was bleeding pretty badly. (over exertion of the gums not gingivitis). When the bleeding stopped I headed back to the place of employment, when I got there I was given a mouth swab drug test, little white stick almost looked like a pregnancy test with a cotton swab on the end. They made me hold the first one in for about ten minutes until they told me to take it out because it was going to slow, when I removed it there was blood all over the swab. They gave me another swab and this time told me to just hold it in until it was done. (to know it was done a little circle on the stick was changed from a white to a solid blue color.) While it was in my mouth I continuously sucked all the saliva out of my cheeks to make sure my gums and such stayed dry. Towards the end, they started looking at me weird so I sucked all the moisture out of my mouth and just started licking the swab. This is where I think I messed up, but I don't know. When it was all done the second swab had no blood on it, which also worried me because I was told if there was blood you were pretty much golden.

If anyone can give me an idea as to what I should be expecting in the phone call I'll be receiving in a few days it would be a great help.


----------



## BrandonPolk (Sep 4, 2012)

Really worried and want a reply ]: Anyone?


----------



## BrandonPolk (Sep 4, 2012)

58 views, not a single reply... This forum makes me sad/


----------



## BrandonPolk (Sep 5, 2012)

Nobody? Not a single opinion on this entire damn forum????


----------



## daggamonster (Sep 5, 2012)

BrandonPolk said:


> If anyone can give me an idea as to what I should be expecting in the phone call I'll be receiving in a few days it would be a great help.




my guess is you can expect a conversation about your mouthswab results


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 5, 2012)

you failed since you gave them blood, better than saliva. otherwise it probably would have worked sounds like you freaked. you want to CLEAN your mouth not go to war with it. i have passed many a saliva test and im a daily smoker.


----------



## thehole (Sep 5, 2012)

I remember putting myself through agony drinking that clean shit you get from GNC along with a gallon of water and pissing out both ends all day, only to show up to the drug test to see it was a swab and not a UA. My first experience with swabs. I still passed. 

Most places who use swabs use them because they are cheap, not accurate. If you are dirty your best chance of passing with luck is with a swab, UA are much more accurate. 

I think your silly attempt at sucking on it all weird is what caused the suspicious looks. I honestly think with these swab tests they look and see how you react to it while taking it. 

A simple mint before you went in, maybe chewing on ice before that and eating a high fat meal hours before the test would of helped a lot more then brushing the shit out of your teeth and using tons of mouthwash, neither of which did anything to help you.

Drugs are out of saliva on average 12 -24 hours, looks like missed that window but then again, I smoked the night before my test and did the GNC water drinking torture thing before mine thinking I had a pee test when in fact I had a swab test and I passed. 

A few days? I remember being told I passed just minutes after test, maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## thehole (Sep 5, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> you failed since you gave them blood, better than saliva. otherwise it probably would have worked sounds like you freaked. you want to CLEAN your mouth not go to war with it. i have passed many a saliva test and im a daily smoker.


No, blood on a saliva swab can't get tested. Altoids are the secret.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 5, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> you failed since you gave them blood, better than saliva. otherwise it probably would have worked sounds like you freaked. you want to CLEAN your mouth not go to war with it. i have passed many a saliva test and im a daily smoker.



Beat me to it!

By irritating your gums to this extent, you provided MORE biological matter to test mo.

i'm no Dr. though


----------



## Judithf17 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm curious, did you ever pass?? I recently took a mouth swab test and I rinsed with peroxide before but my wisdom teeth are coming in and the swab had some blood smh


----------

